# auto manufacturer's warranty



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

If I had brake pads replaced by a shop (non dealer) using genuine replacement parts, will this void the warranty? I called up the dealer and the rep said yes but I just wanted to verify in case others have faced similar situations.

I have a maintenance package but sadly it doesn't include wear and tear items, only "routine" maintenance.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I can imagine that the warranty is gone now. The reason for this is that the dealer cannot guarantee proper installation by a third party (that is not an authorized dealer/workshop). 

I must say I think your decision has not been very well thought through. Usually when you have a service/maintenance package you get a discount on spare parts and labor making it only marginally more expensive than doing it at a third party workshop. In case you would not get any discount, I really wonder how much you saved for a bunch of brake pads and labor.. Maybe 100 AED?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I believe changing brake pads for a relatively new car (still covered by the maintenance package) outside the dealership is a big mistake. Brake pads are not that expensive after all.

But anyway, if you called any dealership and asked them about anything they will confirm it voids the warranty. Tell them you fill up gas at Emirates and want to change to enoc, they will tell you it voids the warranty.


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

*thanks*

@froglet & @A.abbass 

I didn't have anything done yet. While there is cost differential (yes, it's not that big) there's also a scheduling thing. Anyway, thanks for all the input! Much appreciated!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't expect something minor like brake pads would void a bumper-to-bumper warranty, certainly it wouldn't beyond the brakes themselves. 

If they try to claim it does, tell them you'll confirm this with the manufacturer - it probably won't.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I wouldn't expect something minor like brake pads would void a bumper-to-bumper warranty, certainly it wouldn't beyond the brakes themselves.
> 
> If they try to claim it does, tell them you'll confirm this with the manufacturer - it probably won't.


I always wonder about that. Does no one have an answer to this? Perhaps I should just stop being lazy and contact the manufacturer myself.

I have been told all sorts of things - getting new tires? oil change? replacing a bumper? 3rd party? warranty gone!

Maybe what they MEAN is that if you don't get those things done from us, we won't warranty those specific items but instead make a very generic scary statement of "warranty void" to force people to come back for everything.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

jgw99 said:


> @froglet & @A.abbass
> 
> I didn't have anything done yet. While there is cost differential (yes, it's not that big) there's also a scheduling thing. Anyway, thanks for all the input! Much appreciated!


That's good to hear. Stick with the dealer especially if it's something as small as this since you don't want to have to pay if something major happens that would normally fall under warranty. When does the warranty expire? Also, just check with them if there is no discount on spare parts/labor...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you have a car that is within the initial manufactures warranty - then as long as you use original parts that are fitted by a competent garage - then they cannot void your warranty.
Many cars in this region (and Europe) come with an enhanced - often 5 year warranty.
This is where it gets interesting.
The car manufacturer normally offers 2 or 3 year unlimited mileage warranty.
This is topped up to 5 years (often 100,000 km total mileage) by the local dealers.
It is during this "extended" warranty period that you are obliged to get you car serviced by the authorized dealer - to keep this warranty.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you have a car that is within the initial manufactures warranty - then as long as you use original parts that are fitted by a competent garage - then they cannot void your warranty.
> Many cars in this region (and Europe) come with an enhanced - often 5 year warranty.
> This is where it gets interesting.
> ...


Ahh - Interesting. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, If you have a car that is within the initial manufactures warranty - then as long as you use original parts that are fitted by a competent garage - then they cannot void your warranty. Many cars in this region (and Europe) come with an enhanced - often 5 year warranty. This is where it gets interesting. The car manufacturer normally offers 2 or 3 year unlimited mileage warranty. This is topped up to 5 years (often 100,000 km total mileage) by the local dealers. It is during this "extended" warranty period that you are obliged to get you car serviced by the authorized dealer - to keep this warranty. Cheers Steve


I'm no expert but would it void something that was related if something happened? Like, although the parts were genuine, they weren't fitted properly and there was some sort of mishap that could be attributed to that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm no expert but would it void something that was related if something happened? Like, although the parts were genuine, they weren't fitted properly and there was some sort of mishap that could be attributed to that.


Hi,
Nope - and remember I did say competent garage!
We are only talking about regular consumable parts like brake pads, filters etc.
It does not take rocket scientists to change these!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Nope - and remember I did say competent garage! It does not take rocket scientists to change these!! Cheers Steve


Rocket scientist hahahahaha!


----------

